# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  PF3400, collaborative SCARA industrial robot, Precise Automation, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Precise Automation

Home page - preciseautomation.com/PF3400.html

----------


## Airicist

PF400 - The World's First Collaborative SCARA Robot 

Published on May 6, 2013




> Collaborative robots are mechanisms that can be safely operated next to people without the need for safety barriers.  Precise Automation's PF400 robot is intrinsically safe since all of the forces generated by its axes are limited so that the robot cannot hurt a user even if it collides with them at full speed.  This makes the robot easier and safer to use and reduces workcell size and cost.  The PF400 can automate processes in work environments where robots could never be used before.  For more information, visit preciseautomation.com.

----------


## Airicist

PreciseFlex and PrecisePlace Collaborative Robots Take Lean Automation to the Next Level
October 10, 2015




> With the flexibility and capability of Precise Automation Collaborative Robots, automated assembly lines can add robotic automation without additional guarding or increase in footprint.

----------


## Airicist

Lean Collaborative Robots by Precise Automation

Published on Oct 28, 2016




> Sitting atop the Chroma Smart Conveyor automated pallet handling system, the PreicseFlex SCARA and PrecisePlace Cartesian robots can be bolted directly to the conveyor without the need for bulky enclosures. Take control of your manufacturing today with Precise Automation Collaborative Robots.

----------

